# Spraymist



## Blogwitch (Dec 4, 2015)

A few years ago I ventured into making a spraymist system that worked for me, and it turned out very successful.

http://www.modelenginemaker.com/index.php/topic,1865.0.html

I was going to make a few more for my other machines, but never got a round tuit.
It seems like the Chinese have picked up on my post and started to make them available very cheaply. This is the item number (from UK Ebay) but they are available direct from China at a much lower price under 'Spraymist' if you don't mind waiting.

251976524003

I don't know how well they work, so I have ordered one to try out.

Hope this helps

Bogs


----------



## deverett (Dec 4, 2015)

I do remember that article about your spraymister, John.

It seems as though there are some variations on the theme with the Chinese ones.  321897527296 shows a block with two valves, presumably for adjusting the air and fluid volume independently.  You pay quite a bit extra for the second valve!  Yet another style has a ball valve adjuster - 221793551067

But if those are too cheap for you, have a look at 151801992236, not forgetting to add the postage cost of course!

Dave
The Emerald Isle


----------



## goldstar31 (Dec 4, 2015)

I have no idea of the price but the cheapest solution( pun intended) was not Duplex writing in Model Engineer of years back but the good old tin Flit gun which was the predecessor to the aerosol. If my memory serves me well, the Flit gun was made by Metal Box Co. All that it was two bits of rolled tinplate made into tubing  and blown at right angles.  Mine was the top of an old fashioned scent spray ( my Mothers) and it was propelled variously with my bike pump( during WW2) and then in a mini tire pump that replaced the Number 1 spark plug in my Mini Cooper of 1043cc of  1963. 

Basically, there is no need to get anything but a screw top jar, a couple of bits of brass tube. and so on.  My modification was a Schrader tire valve with a hole in it to be controlled by my thumb. The concept- blowing clocks on dandelions- as simple as that.


----------



## deverett (Dec 4, 2015)

goldstar31 said:


> I have no idea of the price but the cheapest solution( pun intended) was not Duplex writing in Model Engineer of years back but the good old tin Flit gun which was the predecessor to the aerosol. If my memory serves me well, the Flit gun was made by Metal Box Co. All that it was two bits of rolled tinplate made into tubing  and blown at right angles.  Mine was the top of an old fashioned scent spray ( my Mothers) and it was propelled variously with my bike pump( during WW2) and then in a mini tire pump that replaced the Number 1 spark plug in my Mini Cooper of 1043cc of  1963.
> 
> Basically, there is no need to get anything but a screw top jar, a couple of bits of brass tube. and so on.  My modification was a Schrader tire valve with a hole in it to be controlled by my thumb. The concept- blowing clocks on dandelions- as simple as that.



Ah yes, Norman: Flit guns. Mainly red in colour from memory.  Used to use them for drowning flies when I lived in India.  The 'solution', as you described it, was supposed to kill the flies, but they seemed to thrive on the stuff and we had to almost empty the tank to down and drown the little buggers!

Dave
The Emerald Isle


----------



## goldstar31 (Dec 4, 2015)

Dave, I recall that 'we' ie TMB,  made two types but if one got the viscosity right, you could do a dented Mini door.  For the wood wasps, I had a WD40 aerosol and a cigarette lighter. For the ants, dig a swimming pool and give them swimming lessons.  For the cockroaches, silver soldering powder and sugar and for the other problems, swimming in petroil -  For worms, Scottish dancing is the thing. The worms come up to escape the sound of the pipes and the rest of - for the birds.

I have made great studies in such demanding matters. My late blacksmith farrier father had a great influence on unwilling horses but it is not for the faint hearted.  He avoided being posted as a sapper and subsequent death but I digress.  No horse got injured- they saw sense before life got too hot.

Norman


----------



## Blogwitch (Dec 4, 2015)

Dave,

The first one of yours doesn't look to have an adjustable nozzle, hence the need for flow control of the liquid, bad move as far as I am concerned.

I used the vacuum created by the venturi to lift the liquid and by controlling the venturi (and the vacuum it produces) very fine control can be had, I could get mine to spray a 1/8" diameter pool of liquid onto my thumb nail, with no runs within about 5 seconds. If that was sprayed onto the warm or hot tool tip and workpiece, I would expect that to evaporate away completely.

John


----------



## james_III (Dec 14, 2015)

Waiting results to show, how this spray mist thing turns out, is it any good at all. At work I have installed few spray misters to band saws but those were completely different. Air supply drives piston pump once in 30 seconds or so and air simply catches oil in air hose, but it is industrial system with big oil container, automated start etc. 

I finally got my band saw and now this keeps me thinking, what about normal size oil drip feeder placed strategically over saw blade?  :noidea:


----------



## Blogwitch (Dec 14, 2015)

James,

For a saw I would just have a small drip feed as I have now had chance to check out the ones that I showed the advert to is slightly different to the one I had designed and made. The thing is with a saw, because of the long blade length, the blade doesn't really need cooling down so much, so just lube at the cut slot will be OK. For lathe and mill and to some degree on a surface grinder the tool tips get hot, so does the job itself, so the airflow cools those down.
It still operates in the same way, but it is not so easy to adjust like mine was as they have tried to make it easier to make with less components. Rather than controlling things by moving the outside nozzle forwards and back, their design has the outside nozzle fixed and you screw in and out on the inside blow pipe nozzle, so not quite so easy as things have to be slackened off through the system to allow that nozzle to be screwed in/out on a screw thread, but once set up, should operate in exactly the same way.

John


----------

